# Is this good to start off



## Scott veronese (Aug 7, 2017)

We just got uber up here Upstate New York on June 29th I've been doing it since. 

225 Trips 
124 5-Stars
4.87 Rating


----------



## kk21912003 (May 5, 2017)

Good job, welcome in


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Scott veronese said:


> We just got uber up here Upstate New York on June 29th I've been doing it since.
> 
> 225 Trips
> 124 5-Stars
> 4.87 Rating


It's pretty average. About 50% of pax rate, and you'll get the occasional bad rating, deserved or not.

Keep doing what you're doing and dont worry too much about your rating. The more rides you give, the more it pretty much stays the same and new ratings have very little impact.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

It looks great . I was going nuts over my ratings at the beginning. When I had 200 trips I was around 4.71. I stopped worrying about it . Now I hover around 4.85-4.90 after 5k+ trips. Ratings don't guarantee you higher earnings. Just drive safely and be courteous.


----------



## Scott veronese (Aug 7, 2017)

Update
06/29 to 8/14
315 Trips
161 5-Stars
4.90 Rating


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

well aren't you the super uber!


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

They must rate a lot more in New York... After almost 1070 rides, only about 460 have rated me.


----------



## Scott veronese (Aug 7, 2017)

I hit my 500 trips today in Saratoga Springs take him to the race track so the person that who got the 500 got a $25 gift card for Uber


----------

